# ICC Profile for Mutoh / Sublimating Polyester



## chiniosal (Mar 12, 2012)

Hello Everybody,
I'm new on sublimation business, I just got a heat Press and a mutoh RJ900C... and found out how ignorant I'm in regards to color matching, I have Wasatch Soft Rip but lacking ICC Profiles to Sublimate Polyester with Vibrant and colorfull sports designs... Any Idea where can I get them... My send me one, but the color results turn very Dull... hope you guys can help.


----------



## Conde_David (May 29, 2008)

What ink do you use?
I have profiles for the SubliM ink.


----------



## pisquee (Jan 8, 2012)

Inktec's ICC sublimation profiles for Mutoh/Wasatch are here ... www.InkTec.com


----------

